# Beach resorts Bordeaux



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

hi people,

Lady dinger and I depart for France tomorrow , first stop 30 miles north Limoges to visit some friends, then I the driver have been requested a nice beach resort for her good lady to dip her little pinkies into the sea.

Any suggestions perhaps looking just south of Bordeaux that might impress her highness... :roll: .....nice coastal town with bike riding etc


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Arcachon: wonderful beach, acres of cycle tracks -promenade and pine forest around, very good restaurants, lovely buildings in the old town a very good campsite in among the dunes.

http://www.camping-arcachon.com/


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Beaches south of Bordeaux*

Grizzly..........your a star thanks for the recomendation

I promissed Lady D some sea and sand and that what she is getting
especailly if i can track down that bloody great sand dune :lol:

Anymore for anymore


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll second that, we're just back from a week staying at Le Truc Vert near Cap Ferret, a lovely campsite marred slightly by a very unhelpful lady in charge of reception.

The area is beautiful, lovely cycle paths through pine forest, beautiful sandy beaches either with the Atlantic waves crashing on you, or in the Bassin for a more peaceful swim.

Can't wait to go back next year.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Bordeaux beaches*

Looking more promissing by the minute, cant wait to wheel Lady Dingers bathing carriage up to the waters edge to see her smiling face as MHF comes up trumps once more.... 8)


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

We've stayed at several of the 3 (?) campsites a little further south of Arcachon at the Dune de Pilat. 

The first of these is below and behind the dune, so loads of steps up for a cool view in both directions but a long way to the water for a dip, or further south the campsite is on top of the dune, allowing for a wicked seaward view from the site, and only a big walk downhill to the sea. All seem to have IMHO a reasonable shop, restaurant, pool, shade etc and we think any are nice. If not shunt south or north a wee bit to another  Cycle paths take you back up to Arcachon if you wanted!

Sitting on the top, getting drunk watching the sun go down then running full tilt back down is a nice memory from the last visit


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Very good- if a little pricey- aire at Dune de Pylat:

HERE

The old (Ville d'Hiver and Ville d' Ete) parts of Archachon are joined to the modern seaside area by a funicular railway/ lift type thing.

At the base station of that, walk along the straight street towards the sea. About 50 m from the base station, on the left, is a wonderful restaurant serving fish soup to kill for.

G


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

south of Arachon best place in the world is ....


Biscarrosse plage by the sea about 30 mins south and then 

Navarosse by the huge lake, very tranquil will excellent cycle route down the old canal to the supermarket and town at Biscarrosse.

All have Aires and plenty space and some shade too for those that want it, and good beaches for sunbathing " french style"


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, just typed it all and comp playing silly b,s..  La Cote is lovely with a great cycle ride to Veau Boucou and Mimizan, somebody already mentioned Navarosse..all round there is lovely, Bon Voyage
We go on 10th heading for Port Grimaud..6 more sleeps hubby sez :lol: :lol: can,t wait all ready to go...


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Andy, lots to choose, but agree with grizzly, Arachon, or Biscaross Plage or Mimizan Plage(big Aire here but last time we were there it was "a bit scruffy")also, stock up first, as we didn't find any shops there 8O 8O .Have a great time and keep your eye out for catherineandsteve, they are over there at the moment

curlyboy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nine years ago we stayed on a commercial site with son his girlfriend and our daughter at the lake Biscarosse.
It bucketed down. Site was flooded. Entertainment for the teens was abysmall.
after 10 days we were repatriated.
I liked Bordeaux itself. Daughter was over the moon at all the soldiers in uniform
Preparations for Bastille day.

Never been down there since.
Plenty of pine trees and the odd sunflower field.

Do have a better hol than we had.

Dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Dinger,

Cap-de-l`homy plage
Lit-et-mixe

The camping aire ( 20 MHs ) is at the entrance to a large campsite set in the forest,but still able to receive sunshine.
Badmington court in the Mh area used by the campsite ,and floodlit boules pitch just out side the entrance.
General store serving bread ,milk and papers,nice bar serving food.
Beach 10 minutes easy walk ,no dunes to climb ,wooden steps down to beach.
We found this to be a quite site,well worth a visit.
Also filling up and dumping is free if not staying on site.

We go there in July and never had a problem getting a pitch.


Les


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Plague du Petite Nice*

There was free parking at the Plague du Petite Nice last year, I think they take the height barriers down after the summer, loads of MHs there.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Bordeaux beaches*

DtP ........ shame the weather let you down , but at least Lady D can have a gander at the Fit soldiers whilst i fan her with an Osterich feather.. :lol:

Hi Curlyboy, sounds like ive picked the right place and the nice thing is i have to travel East along the Dordogne and just might stop off for a bottle or two at St Emillon .....nudge nudge.  ....Hope you are both well

Tramp, Thanks for the heads up, sounds like a good area to explore.

Thanks everyone


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A aire from the 'All the Aires of France' book that I have used in the area is Lac De Vielle St Giron, which is opposite campsite Le Col Vert, on lac Leon.
There is a lakeside beach directly opposite the aire and you can use the campsite bar / restaurant.

We also stayed at a campsite at Andernos les Bains in 2006 which is on the Bassin D'Archachon. 
http://www.fontainevieille.com/

We had a great beachside pitch and as the basin is tidal could swim twice a day. View from our pitch below - we had a caravan then.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dinger, can't really add to whats already been said in previous posts.

Just have a great holiday, not that you need telling :wink: 

Pete


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Bordeaux*

Cheers Peejay....Just want the weather to hold now


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

The sea plane museum by the lake at Biscarrosse is worth a look. I've not been for years, and it was quite small, but nice old stuff. I didn't realise that the limiting factor for how big a plane could be in those days was the strength (or not!) of the undercarraige, so big seaplanes became the thing, and these lakes were where the posh from Paris landed for their hols 

http://www.asso-hydraviation.com/

http://www.asso-hydraviation.com/Site_Web_MuseeHydraviation/principal.htm


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

here are a few dozen campsite to choose from 
see here
also we stopped at Moliets et Mâa this time last year for 10 days no rain temp in the min 30's 
chapter


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Hourtin Plage area - super campsites and hundreds of kilometers of beach.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

if your not set on bordeaux you can get a ferry straight across at royan and go down the coast but the crossing is a bit dear , if as your st emillion quote suggest's your partial to a drop of red, blaye itself and across the bay does some lovely bordeaux red and better rose , there is a campsite at blaye in the citadel,and an aire in the harbour below opposite the boules court's. there is also a ferry across from this harbour that cut's out bordeaux at a more reasonable price but anything much over 7mts might struggle.
enjoy


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

rugbyken we used that ferry crossing it takes about 30 min and the cost is 45 euros each way 
chapter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Arcachon is very nice but hilly for cycling! Nice town, good restaurants not too pricey.

Biscarosse Plage and Mimosan Plage by lakes are good but can be scruffy and not brilliant restaurants - we have been to that whole are twice in last three years.

St Emilion inaccessible for MH - small village with very steep hills, excellent wine choice though, superb restaurants in village, too many to pick out one or two - we were there in August and always enjoy both the village and the wine!

There are some superb sites around that whole area, we tend to avoid Bordeaux as too large for us, and also Castillon La Bataille - it has an "odd" atmosphere there and we felt uncomfortable so moved on!

If you are near Issigeac on a Sunday morning - the market there is superb although the campsite is no longer officially open (but there is no gate and the welcome in the village is real!

Nearby town of Villereal has superb framers produce market Monday evenings in August (for future!) and is our local town!

Enjoy your trip there - we did to such an extent that we bought a house there!

Dave


----------

